# ADVICE PLEASE: 1940s Columbia Civilian Men's Bike



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 5, 2009)

Advice on this bike please.

Was this 'civilian model' Columbia also used by the military?

It has New Departure front hub, Schwinn rear hub. Military chainset. Not sure what's original. Can't find frame number despite much searching.

Nobody knows anything about it here in UK. And not much on internet apart from Mr Columbia who's already offered some interesting info. So thanks in advance if anyone can help.






More pictures here -

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1940s-columbia-wartime-mens-bike-american/


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Oct 6, 2009)

If its a military bike it should have a serial number starting with M on the bottom bracket.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks ColsonTwinbar.

Found the frame number at last under the paint - 835R. I realize it's not a military model. But I'm interested to know if they were used by the military.

There's a lot of information available on Columbia bicycles, but very little on this model.


----------



## Mos6502 (Oct 20, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge the only bikes ordered by the Military from Columbia were heavyweights.  

The R serial number would not seem to be correct, as it would indicate manufacture in 1950 - by which time this style of frame had been discontinued (last made in 47/48).

I have a feeling that much of your bike is not original.  Both hubs would have been supplied by new departure.  If the front brake matches the rear brake, then it is probably the original - if it doesn't then it's probably not.

The fenders lack the distinctive "semi-gothic" peak used by Columbia during the 30s and war era, and the front fork too may be from a different bike.  If you could get a picture of the crown I would better be able to tell.

Edit: a photo of a 1942 Columbia Sports Tourist:




When I found this bike it was still fitted with its chain tread War Tires, but it shows the chain guard, and proper fenders.  Also note the nearly flat top of the fork crown.  The wheels and seat are not original (nor the handlebars) - the wheels were an archaic 27" size that was only ever used on prewar Columbias, so tires are impossible to find - so I switched to Schwinn wheels to make it rideable.

Edit II:
After looking over the photos on your site, I have to ask - what makes you believe this bike was manufactured by columbia?


----------

